# Happy Thanksgiving, we were 2 shy update post 18



## deast1988 (Nov 24, 2016)

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/91D3BF25-E863-4D88-AE2B-3DBE1F2DD73C_zpsd9weix8j.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/F22E7B8D-BC54-48AE-A3B3-F8F2EEF23401_zpsoh0tnrrm.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

 Think it's the 10th band we've picked up since last year 

Happy holidays


----------



## WaterwackerSiah (Nov 24, 2016)

Wow that's a lot of woodies! What county?


----------



## Hoss78 (Nov 24, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 24, 2016)

Wow!  Great morning.


----------



## Mikeg135 (Nov 24, 2016)

Outstanding morning.


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 24, 2016)

Big private water,  that we scout hard only shoot it a few times. But we do pretty good consistently on it. No big ducks today but we do pick of lost mallards teal an geese later on in winter. It's near a really pressured river so helps/makes us smile hearing the river hammer away daily during season.


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Nov 24, 2016)

Nice hunt, guys!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Nov 24, 2016)

Always killing a band


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 24, 2016)

tradhunter98 said:


> Always killing a band



Local bird, banded this year before it could fly. Last year we got 1 from Maine, 1 from Saskatchewan


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 25, 2016)

Hey, nothing great but not too bad for a duck hunter. My lab in the pic had a hard time with the retrieve


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 25, 2016)

That's a nice one


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 25, 2016)

Good hunt


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My bro JB don't play, deer, or ducks, turkeys  . . .



Miss ya pal, we need to do another get together!


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 5, 2016)

Front has new birds in. numbers have tripled since the weekend.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 6, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Hey, nothing great but not too bad for a duck hunter. My lab in the pic had a hard time with the retrieve ...



Nice, but you do know you are in the waterfowler forum.  Did the deer come into your duck decoys?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 6, 2016)

I thought I had already explained that. Yes, he did. Then my dog brought him back.  Thats funny , guy


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 6, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Hey, nothing great but not too bad for a duck hunter. My lab in the pic had a hard time with the retrieve



Good one!


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 13, 2016)

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/7021364A-6260-4845-ACED-058E68420D2B_zpsq6tckiq9.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

It was raining solid but we did what we could


----------

